# First ABGA does!!



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

So I'm getting my first registered does, we have have just non registered breeding stock for about 5 years now. Any tips? I will post pictures as soon as I get them home. There is a doe and her two doelings. The doelings sire is Max Boer Goats Codi Red Zone!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check:
Teat structures
bites
pigment
make sure they look healthy, no lumps, snotty noses scours.
Strong on feet
No limps or wobbling walking 

Make sure seller has all paperwork signed and in your hand, do not allow them to mail it to you later.

Are they Fullblood boer or percentages? 
Purebreds are not Fulllbood boer.

Are they ABGA?

If you can look at the sire and Dam of all goats, ask to see them.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

The mom is ABGA fullblood and the twins are ABGA percentages.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats on getting in to registered stock! That is something I am just beginning as well (I have one, lol)

But shouldn't your doelings be Purebreds if they have a Fullblood dam and I'm guessing that Red Zone is a purebred?

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Idk I'm really confused on purebred and stuff like that so your probably be right lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the buck percentage buck perhaps?

You need to find this out.

Purebreds are not fullblood boer. 
A purebred started out from say, a nubian or other breed of Doe, bred to a Registered Fullblood boer buck. Their offspring, will all be percentages to purebreds, never will their generations be Fullbloods.
A full blood is full boer.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes the buck is 100% and he is from max boer goats. And ok thanks for clarifying that lol it confuses me a lot.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

But the mother that I am buying is 75% she has Nubian in her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is registered 75%

Her kids will be 88% I believe when registered.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anything else I should find out? Or at least know


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Shot and worming schedule.

Look at the whole herd for illnesses, abscesses, lameness, swollen knee's.
Ask if they test for any diseases ect 

Hopefully I suggested everything to you, if I missed anything hopefully someone will bring it up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd make sure you have the mom's registration paper from ABGA in hand when you buy her, do NOT let anyone send you the paper later, etc. If you don't leave with registration paper, don't leave with the goat. JMO. But I hear about it too often, people promising to send papers then it never happens or takes forever. Been there & done that....

Also, make sure a registration paper is filled out for each of her % doe kids by the breeder, you can not do this because you didn't own the doe at the time of breeding or birthing. They fill out the applications, you can send them in/pay the fee. It's better if paperwork is sorted right away. 

Good Luck with your new goats!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone  I went to look at them today and I decided I did not like the 4 year old doe she did not have any meat what so ever on her bones. I have a copy of her papers tho. I ended up coming home with 3 doelings all registered and an amazing buck he is 1 and 1/2 years old he is the son of Codi red zone and the only doe I brought home he can't breed is his daughter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe's can get thin by their nursing kids, especially as they get older, it takes a lot out of them, if they are not fed properly at this time it does make them lose condition. So sometimes it is hard to judge her by that alone, if she was still feeding her babies. 
Also know, if they were separated from the kids and fed a less quality feed to dry her off, she may be thin from that as well. 
Worms and / or cocci can also play a role. 

Congrats on the new goats, we'd love to see pics.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is the buck and one doeling the other ones didn't wanna hold still long enough lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good, congrats


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks  I have a question tho two of the does have 2 teats what does this mean??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Two teats total or 2 teats on each side?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

This ought to help. 2x2 is normally OK so long as the kids can still nurse successfully.

http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Two teats on each side


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2x2 is OK for boers.

Here is a good pic diagram from ABGA to help with what is good and what is not, ect.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I believe she is #2 or #3


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

So I have a problem on the registration papers they say they are tatooed but they aren't as far as I can see. What am I supposed to do? If I send them in like this can't I get into a lot of trouble ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Teat structures are show quality "Good" :-D


Have you tried dampening the ears or shining a flash light behind the ears? 
Are any numbers at all readable?

The breeder must have the tattoos readable when selling a registered or registerable goat. It is on them.
I would get a hold of them and tell them, they will have to re-tattoo them or you can if they are too far away and they give you approval.
If the breeder did not tattoo at all and just said they did and you cannot find anything what -so -ever. 
Tattooing them on your own is OK, but they must match the paperwork.

If some letter or numbers are showing, the new tattoo must be placed in a different area of the ear and the association must be notified and the paperwork when sent in, will state it on there.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------

